# Pin nick question (Easton)



## Emberdin (Feb 5, 2012)

Also do you replace pins that get hit?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

For your first question, I am not sure. According to the Easton web site, the PN (725592) of the second nock is a recurve nock: https://eastonarchery.com/product/recurve-pin-nock-large-groove/
I don't see the first nock, 325594, on the web site. Possibly it has been superseded by the second one.

For your second question, personally I would replace it. Unless you have a way of checking straightness, you may not know if the pin is bent.


----------



## Emberdin (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you! So is it safe practice to shoot the "recurve" nock out of a compound bow at 63lbs ? I can not see and difference at all in thickness, shape, weight, etc....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

That I do not know, you would be safer asking Easton about shooting them in a compound. In the Lancaster catalog, only to types of Easton pin nocks are listed: regular pin nocks and G Pin nocks. I presently use G pin nocks for a compound.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi Emberdin;
To answer your question of whether it's safe to shoot the shorter/shallower Pin Nock out of a compound bow; Yes, it's safe as long as you are shooting a string loop that attaches above and below the nock. NO, if you are shooting a "torqueless" underloop or a nocking point with or without a rubber cushion button. String angle is the reason for the difference. A short compound bow has an extreme string angle that would push the short-eared nock off of the string at full draw; very dangerous if you dry fire your bow. The short-eared nock is fine with a string loop where the string inside the loop is straight with the nock groove and perpendicular to the arrow.

The short-eared nocks have not changed over the years, but Easton has renamed them the "Recurve Pin Nock" to reduce the possibility of someone getting hurt by shooting them at extreme angles on compound bows without using a string loop. Most recurve archers use the small groove (recurve) pin nocks, but some men use the large groove models. The longer ears and deeper, more secure throat on the "G" Pin Nock work well with compound bows with or without a string loop. They are not generally recommended for recurves.

Hope that this helps!... Have a Great Day!


----------



## Emberdin (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the reply... I shoot a loop with a bit of serving in the top part of the loop to avoid nock pinch, does the G pin nock fit the smaller pins for example my navigators and ACGs ? Also are the G nocks more durable ? Thicker in constitution? 

Thanks again

David 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

The gold tip HD pin nocks are one of the best pin nocks made


----------



## Emberdin (Feb 5, 2012)

I have some GT HDs they just look a little goofy as the don't sit flush on the back of the pin. I do agree they are far more robust.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Emberdin said:


> Thank you for the reply... I shoot a loop with a bit of serving in the top part of the loop to avoid nock pinch, does the G pin nock fit the smaller pins for example my navigators and ACGs ? Also are the G nocks more durable ? Thicker in constitution?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


Good on you Rob, things like you helping people here keep me coming back to LAS. 

Emberdin, all pin nocks are made to fit all pins so yes. I would go for G pin nocks if you shoot compound. They were designed to fix the problems of having minor damage in the nock resulting in basically a dry fire if you don't check them enough if I'm not mistaken. They are thicker, heavier and more durable making them better for compound but not as good for recurve.


----------



## Emberdin (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes! Thank all of you very much. I will be ordering some G nocks this evening. Again Thank you very much..

David,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

